# Thoughts on how BikesDirect prices are so cheap?



## Biker560 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am in the market for a cheap bike for my wife ($200-300) but still want decent quality and was recommended to bikesdirect. I have heard that the components are pretty good on a lot of the bikes there and you really can get 50% off vs. a LBS. 

How are they able to sell what appears to be good bikes for such low prices? 
If there is a catch, that would be helpful to know.

Thanks.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a large company buying "no name" frames in large numbers and doing the same with components. They sell only on-line (with the exception of a couple stores) with no fitting, sales help, test rides, local service and warranty work, and you do some of the assembly yourself.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

it's a great formula that works well within the large over priced brick/mortar market. I personally do not need the fitting, service, BS from a LBS so I went online. 

6 months with my Moto Ti and love it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Volume, and low overhead.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

No catch. There is always a free lunch, and no deal is too good to be true.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> No catch. There is always a free lunch, and no deal is too good to be true.


The BD haters came quick.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

If you know what you want, BD is a better option. Do I care about a brick and mortar shop? Of course I do, but after seeing a $1850 cost in a box for a bike that sold for $3300, I know longer frown on the online sales concept. Low overhead means lower prices. BD sells good quality stuff. I've never owned one but I have a few friends that have. I would've bought one had they still made the old aluminum Le Champion SL... 15 lb range and the only carbon on it was the fork, crank and seatpost.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Exactly. If you aren't dauntedby a "bike in a box", then you can get a great deal. I've gotten 3, (two me, one wife) with 30+ K miles on them collectively.


----------



## kooshbal (May 4, 2011)

*Form and Function*

I just received a Knight, so far good bike, I did have to switch to a better seat, better pedals that will work with my shoes and cleat choice and a shorter more upright stem. My wife saw the bike and compared it to a couple of catalogs and was shocked that I spent $2K on the bike. I had to show her I paid half that. So in summary, I went where I could get the most for my dollar and the component group. Time will tell and many miles will determine if I get the best return for my dollar.


----------



## Biker560 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Seems like a decent company with decent bikes.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I do bike work on the sound out of my home garage and have worked on BikesDirect bikes such as Dawes, and some others. What I've found, the frames are crap, lot of flex in them, so much when you are pushing hard, hills, it twists and you can hear the chain rubbing against the derailleur and such. Also the shifter and brake cables are junk. I thought all cables are the same until I've worked on their bikes. Some components are steel and not stainless steel, plastic instead of meta. The quality of a BikesDirect bikes are in between a name brand bike shop bike and the big box stores but they are still junk.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

lawrence said:


> I do bike work on the sound out of my home garage and have worked on BikesDirect bikes such as Dawes, and some others. What I've found, the frames are crap, lot of flex in them, so much when you are pushing hard, hills, it twists and you can hear the chain rubbing against the derailleur and such. Also the shifter and brake cables are junk. I thought all cables are the same until I've worked on their bikes. Some components are steel and not stainless steel, plastic instead of meta. The quality of a BikesDirect bikes are in between a name brand bike shop bike and the big box stores but they are still junk.


Your opinion is in the minority. I can't recall a single owner of a Bikes Direct bike who has complained of these things.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

cyclesport45 said:


> Exactly. If you aren't dauntedby a "bike in a box", then you can get a great deal. I've gotten 3, (two me, one wife) with 30+ K miles on them collectively.


Even if you are somewhat daunted by having a bike arrive in a box, you're still way ahead of the game pricewise by having your LBS assemble it. I am not mechanically inclined and wanted no part of trying to put my BD together but my LBS did a good job and I came away with a great bike and saving a lot of money.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't disagree with you. I am in the minority. I've met many people who are very happy with their BikesDirect. I haven't worked on all their bikes, just some road and MTB has been my experience, nor am I a bike shop doing this full time and working on a lot of bikes so I would come across more bikes from BikesDirect. 



JasonB176 said:


> Your opinion is in the minority. I can't recall a single owner of a Bikes Direct bike who has complained of these things.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had experience with their low end stuff to their high end bikes. Their lowend stuff is cheap. You get what you pay for, but it's still way better than department crap. Their highend stuff is very nice. I have their TI road bike and I have zero complaints. Shifts smooth, rides fast, and definitely worth the money.


----------



## ghostpixel (May 11, 2012)

Biker560 said:


> I am in the market for a cheap bike for my wife ($200-300) but still want decent quality and was recommended to bikesdirect. I have heard that the components are pretty good on a lot of the bikes there and you really can get 50% off vs. a LBS.
> 
> How are they able to sell what appears to be good bikes for such low prices?
> If there is a catch, that would be helpful to know.
> ...


I've assembled 2 BD bikes for different friends, both of which were in the sub-$400 range that you ask about. What I noticed about both bikes (one a Gravity, the other a GT) is that the components are a mixed bag. One bike was advertised as having Sora components, but only the RD was Sora. Everything else was different, Lasco cranks (whatever those are), Sunrace chain and cassette, 2300 shifters and FD, and Tektro calipers. So, pay attention to the component list when you're looking at bikes (from any retailer) and make sure you're comparing apples-to-apples so to speak.

The other thing I noticed was that both bikes had no lube... I mean none. The fact that the bikes did not have lube didn't really bother me, but I would have to disagree with the statement on BDs website "This bike comes 90% assembled" since I had to tear both bikes down and lube them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not at all surprised at what you get for under $500. It's a mixed bag. However, on the higher end, you are getting a good deal. Look at their prices and components. The frames are made at the same factory as many better known brands, so I wouldn't complain. I had the opportunity to try a Motobecane Immortal Force. Say what you will but the bike is an amazing deal and it's plenty stiff where it counts. Flexy frames? I bet some of the lower level models have some, but that could be said for most major companies too when discussing entry-level.


----------



## mountinroady (Jan 21, 2013)

Being an ex bike shop rat and experienced wrench, I can say that BD bikes are worth every penny.. and then some! From the bottom up I have built and worked on several. I currently own 3 BD bikes and would recommend them to those who are able and willing to turn a wrench. Honestly, for the money.... BD is on it!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry, didn't mean to bump this up even more.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I purchased my Dawes from BD and have loved this bike since I put it together. I would say for you to do your homework and pay attention to the specs. I have a single speed so I can't comment on geared bikes. I would love to get a titanium bike from them because the price is amazing.


----------



## orange57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm looking into purchasing a bike in the near future. I've stopped by a few shops to check out some of what is offered locally, and have viewed BD as well. I'm leaning towards a BD bike myself. But I guess to each their own.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My history with BD; all Ultegra Immortal Ice for $1795, close to 30 K miles on now. $799 for Fantom Cross (winter, wet bike). Wifes Le Champion CF LTD with mostly Ultegra was like $1500. None of these are in the "department store" or "low end" categories. A few minor glitches (frayed cable, cut bar tape) that would just as easily happen with your trusty LBS. All made good by BD, with a couple emails. Almost 5 year history with them, still two thumbs up.


----------



## orange57 (Feb 17, 2013)

It is good to see some positive reviews of BD. I have been researching bikes, and also BD, and a couple of sites seems as though if you mention that you may purchase from BD you are considered evil for not supporting your LBS. I'm still not sure what I am going to get, but I am leaning towards a BD bike.

matt


----------



## BoomerB (Jan 13, 2013)

I just got my Windsor Wellington 2.0 last week. The hydro formed kinesis frame is very nice. The bike is pretty sweet for $350. I have no complaints. The wheels are not the greatest but they will work for a couple of seasons. Their service is great too. Mine was missing front brake pads. Emailed BD that night and when I checked my email the next day I already had the apology email and a tracking number for the replacement pads. Sure pads are a minor issue but service after the sale is everything to me. I would buy again from them.

If you are looking for cheap look hard at the Wellington. There is a great video review on YouTube.


----------



## Dvsjes28 (Feb 22, 2013)

I never understand all the BD hate haha Just people who are buthurt they paid a few hundred more and still have worse components. My history with BD has been great. Ive purchase 3 bikes for myself and 2 for my GF. Motobecane 300HT Cant be beat for the price in my eyes. Used it for 2 years until I sold it. Then got a Mercier Kilo WT5. Great bike all around. Internal geared 5 speed with drop bars and a steel frame for under $500? SE Stout 29er during Holiday sale for $199. Windsor 3 Speed Internal gear Cruiser for 299. No problems, not even a flat tire in 2 year. Today I received my gfs Mercier Elle Sport for $329 Which so far she loves. Nowhere can you beat those prices. I also own a 1982 Trek 613 Which I love more than all of them though.....


----------

